# Sertraline/Zoloft Problems - increased "dark thoughts" etc?



## LBvsDerealization (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi Everyone, I was prescribed Sertraline in 2014 after finally being diagnosed with chronic DP/DR. My meds have been cranked up (doubled) from 25mg right up to 150mg a day. Unfortunately my symptoms are even worse than when i originally started taking it. Although I always used to get myself very worked up from feeling detached and would frequently become suicidal, this awful side of it seems to exacerbated lately. I am in the throes of being weaned off while they psychiatrist tries to work out what we try next.

I just wondered if anyone else has experienced this with Sertraline? (i am in the uk but believe it is referred to as Zoloft in the US). Also, I wondered if anyone could suggest a good alternative? What has worked for you? I feel pretty low right now. Its taking all of my energy at the moment. The constant existential thoughts are just absolutely exhausting.

Sending you all lots of strength and positive vibes for your own battles.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2015)

I had this issue with sertraline. Tried citalopram and it worked great.


----------



## LBvsDerealization (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you for your recommendation. I will bear in mind for when I see the psychiatrist for a med review on Monday. Fingers crossed. Sertraline is pretty hideous if you ask me! (well to me, anyway)


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

Effexor worked for me: first time full remission of symptoms

second time: felt much better but didn't fully recover

now I am not taking anything and am still DPed


----------



## LBvsDerealization (Nov 11, 2014)

I saw the psychiatrist yesterday, I am to stop taking Sertraline on Thursday - thank god. I will then be giving my body and mind a much needed rest for a few days. On Sunday I will start taking Lamotrigine with Escitalopram. Fingers crossed it does the trick as the past few months have been pretty much hell on earth.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2015)

Keep us posted!


----------

